# North Weald Redoubt & Radio Transmitter



## nelly (Mar 20, 2011)

After a cracking day exploring with Skeleton Key, Priority 7 and Tstranger1066 we ended up in North Weald

North Weald Redoubt

In the late Victorian period (1889-1903) mobilisation centres were constructed around the London area in order to provide ready ammunition in order to defend the city. These centres were not designed as forts themselves, although they could have been armed if the need arose. Being a mobilisation centre, if the need for armament did become apparent, the North Weald Redoubt would have been armed with whatever guns were seen as appropriate at the time.

Also on the site are two rare Allen William Turrets


North Weald/Ongar Radio Transmitter

It was originally built in 1920 and operated by Marconi's Wireless Telegraph Company. In September 1929, control passed to Imperial and International Communications when the telegraphic communications of the Empire were placed in the hands of a single operating company. 

The first radio-telegraphic services in 1921 connected London with Paris and Berne using Morse code. The transmitters were designed to operate simultaneously from 'A' station and the signals were mixed and radiated from one aerial on two different frequencies. 

























































The two Allen William Turrets
































Thanks for looking


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 21, 2011)

Those turrets seriously need rescuing and restoring.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 22, 2011)

I've always liked the look of this site...and still doesn't disappoint. Cheers, Nelly. Some interesting pics.


----------



## Edd Essex (May 16, 2011)

This is the first site I Visit and got the bug for urban exploring over 5 years later and severall revisit i still find myself revisiting this place, got to mind out for the drain holes in the lower corridors. Shame to see the site has flooded thou (more than likely on purpose)


----------



## Newage (May 16, 2011)

*second AW Turret*

Hi Mate

Well done of gettting a picture of the second AW Turret, I`v been to the site a few times and never 
managed to find the little bugger.

Cheers Newage


----------



## Em_Ux (May 16, 2011)

Like the look of this site.

Thanks for sharing


----------

